# Kingdom and Zeus in the Bluebonnets



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

It was a beautiful day to get the dogs out and take some pictures.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I wouldn't even be able to pick a favorite out of those. They are all gorgeous! What a great background for such adorable dogs! Please tell me you're gonna print a couple out to have framed! Love!!! 
I wanna field like that for picture taking now! I'm jealous...


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

I haven't been able to pick a favorite yet. It was hard enough to even decide which ones to post. I took over 100! The one of Zeus smelling the bluebonnet is my computer background right now. :biggrin: I'm definitely going to have a few printed out and framed.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow. That field is amazing! Great job with the pictures. Beautiful dogs too. I wish mine would be so photogenic.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, those are amazing photos. You should send one in to Texas Highways. Seriously.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I really love the third to last one. Wow, your pups are just gorgeous and the fields of flowers are beautiful. A lovely combination. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Your pictures are breathtaking! You need to find some photo contests to enter.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Those are beautiful pictures! I love the color and how close your dogs are with each other.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! If I can find some contests to enter I will surely enter some.



xellil said:


> yes, those are amazing photos. You should send one in to Texas Highways. Seriously.


Thanks for telling me that. I just sent one in. :smile:



lovemydogsalways said:


> Those are beautiful pictures! I love the color and how close your dogs are with each other.


Looking at these pictures one would never think that those 2 don't always get along. They don't fight too often (knock on wood!!!) but they have gotten into it with each other a couple times. So I just manage them really carefully when at home now. But when we're out and about the 2 love each other and are bestest friends ever!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Zeus&Slim09 said:


> Thanks everyone! If I can find some contests to enter I will surely enter some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you are right they look like they are always best friends. My two won't hardly ever get near each other unless I make them, like in my avatar.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

One of your pictures should be on the cover of the DFC calendar.
They are outstanding!


----------

